
MStream Express – A selfhosted music streaming server for Windows - mStreamTeam
https://github.com/IrosTheBeggar/mStream/releases/tag/v3.0.4
======
mStreamTeam
Hey there,

I'm the developer behind mStream. I've tried a bunch of self-hosted software
out and I created mStream Express to solve a few common problems. The first is
that most self-hosted software has dependencies. You can't just download and
run it. mStream Express comes with all dependencies bundled in the exe so you
can get run it without installing anything else.

Additionally mStream Express comes with a GUI management tool. You can do all
your configuration without having to touch the command line or a text editor.
This makes the bar to entry much lower than most.

And finally, mStream runs on windows. A lot of solutions I tried just didn't
work on Windows. I made Windows support a priority since it's not uncommon for
users to have their music collections on a windows PC.

Let me know if you have any questions

